# Another newbie! *waves*



## LP_x (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello you gorgeous gals! I've spent all morning lurking and trying to navigate my way around the site, so thought I'd best introduce myself.
I'm Laura and I'm 24 and umm... that's it lol


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Laura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 welcome!


----------



## LP_x (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks both!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## MzzRach (Aug 31, 2008)

*waves back*


----------



## LP_x (Aug 31, 2008)

Aww thank you x


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Laura and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome to specktra, laura!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Laura!


----------

